# Good day.. you going to hate me!



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

This is how all days should start..
1. Get an email from Gym Ghost and I won a $365.00 3 Axis Linberg skull! www.graveyardmadness.com/store

2. Was given a huge servo. Have no idea what to do with it ... *any suggestions.* input 3AC 103V 5.6A Output 750W 3000r/min photo bellow.

3. Open my box from Monster Guts and had a free bad ass MonsterGuts shirt.... http://monsterguts.com/index.php

I need to go gamble....


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Gotta love the monster guts shirts


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I no longer hate Dave the Dead. I now hate you.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

My goal is to be like Dave... I am on Track, yeah baby!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Here are my Dave of the Dead Spirits I am working on now.... except I used electrical conduit and a old potters wheel to control the speed of the motion and it is 13 feet high. Got the skin on last night, need to paint and make base (smashed Coffin)...


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow TS, that's cool... Dave inspires me too but I got a LONG ways to go, that man is pure talent. 

Love the coffin idea for the rising spirits. Here's how I'd do it if I would be doing a rising spirits. Build an obelisk with the top cracked open and the spirits swirling out with a little under lighting. Motor would have to be mounted at the base of the obelisk though or it'd be top heavy. Or just as good (should post this in the thread where someone asked about new -non pneumatic- ways to do animation and columns) - have the top of a column broken open instead of the obelisk. Pipe in some fog from inside for added effect.

-TM


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I was going to make a regular (large) toe pincher and have it broken out in the middle and at the toe boards have them way down from the outer push so I can put a spot black light... so when they come around they have a glow. The coffin would be red lighted with a lighting box for flicker and a fogger for love.... that make sense?


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I will make a new thread when complete....and have a video. This thing is way better in action.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Excellent work TS!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

...we don't hate you....just a little jealous. LOL!

Congrats on the win. That is awesome!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Nope.... I hate you... 

Seriously, nice haul.. play the lotto tonight.
Definitely like the rising spirits too.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks TS...someone finally got Slimy off my back....lol.

Spirits are looking good. I would really like to see a video of these guys, so get to it! lol

and to everyone else...you don't wanna be like me...trust me on this....*I* don't wanna be like me most of the time.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Life is good for TS....Nice work


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice, TS! Your work is awesome, and yeah for luck!

See, you are my doppleganger. I had the ****tiest day EVER today, all random crap, but finally scored with awesome hair and the hairdresser charged me only $80.  But yeah....


Let me know next time you have a ****ty day, and I'll see about my luck.  LOL!


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Making a lot of enemies there TS. 

You live in Vegas to boot. Try not to gloat if you win big in the casinos.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice! send some of that luck my way!!


----------

